# Mascarpone 101, please?



## BigDog (Mar 19, 2006)

Alright, I see all these wonderful recipes all over the place, including here, with mascarpone as an ingredient. I was under the impression it was a cream type ingredient with a texture similar to whipped cream. Now I've found mascarpone cheese as an ingredient, and got confused.

Can any of your esteemed Alton Brown wannabes help?  

Okay, maybe y'all don't want to ebe Alton Brown, but your knowledge and sharing thereof is appreciated!


----------



## corazon (Mar 19, 2006)

Check out this first link for a description-
It's about the consistency of cream cheese.
http://www.cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=mascarpone
And check out this link for white russian tiramisu
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/white-russian-tiramisu-17159.html?highlight=white+russian+tiramisu


----------



## BigDog (Mar 19, 2006)

So, I should be able to go to my grocer and find it in the dairy section, yes?


----------



## GB (Mar 19, 2006)

You should be able to find it in the grocery store with all the other cheeses.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay, so any recipe that says mascarpone is referring to mascarpone cheese, the only kind of mascarpone? I've seen recipes say both mascarpone, and mascarpone cheese. If I understand correctly, they are one in the same.


----------



## GB (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep one in the same. It is like saying cheddar instead of cheddar cheese or mozzarella instead of mozzarella cheese.


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2006)

There's some good info here:

http://www.heavenlytiramisu.com/mascarpo.htm

I think of it as Italian cream cheese.  You can use it in dips, and on and on.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 19, 2006)

Eat from the tub with a bloody spoon!

Seriously, mascarpone is utterly delicious in both sweet and savoury dishes. 

Mascarpone, basil, strawberries, balsamic vinegar and cracked black pepper. Do it.


----------



## RDG (Mar 20, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Eat from the tub with a bloody spoon!
> 
> Seriously, mascarpone is utterly delicious in both sweet and savoury dishes.
> 
> Mascarpone, basil, strawberries, balsamic vinegar and cracked black pepper. Do it.


I confirm, absolutely.... 
It's a cheese, with a cream consistance, rather sweet. It can be used in cakes and as complement in sauces or wild game dishes. Very, very good simply on bread, with some sugar over.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 20, 2006)

Marscapone rocks! I love using it in a four cheese risotto (Risotto al Quattro Formaggi). My four cheeses of choice after playing around with it a lot:

Parmesano-Reggiano
Marscapone
Fontina
Boschetto al Tartufo


----------



## Haggis (Mar 20, 2006)

Actually the best recipe for it is:

Out of the tub with a bloody spoon. If you ever wanted to know what luxury tastes like, mascarpone is it.

Following on from Ironchef's risotto, the following are two other savoury recipes (because sweet recipes involving mascarpone are common as muck) that deliciously demonstrate the versatility of this cheese in that it is right at home in the main meal and not just tiramisu. The second recipe, the risotto, is just...wow.


Potato and Jerusalem Artichoke Soup with Thyme, Mascarpone and Hazelnuts

2 knobs butter
2 cloves of garlic, finely chopped
1 onion, finely chopped
455g jerusalem artichokes, peeled and chopped
225g potatoes, peeled and chopped
1 good handful of thyme leaves, picked
1.1L chicken or vegetable stock
155g mascarpone
around 200g hazelnuts, toasted and broken up

In a large pan, melt the butter and slowly fry the garlic, onion, artichokes, potatoes and thyme. Add the stock, then bring to the boil and simmer for about 30 minutes until the potatoes and artichokes are tender. Liquidize chunky or to a puree. Reheat, adding the marscarpone and correct the seasoning. Serve sprinkled with the hazelnuts.

Serves 4-6.


Roasted Sweet Garlic, Thyme and Mascarpone Risotto with Toasted Almonds and Breadcrumbs

1 x basic risotto recipe
2 large heads of garlic, whole and unpeeled
1 good handful of fresh thyme, leaves picked
155g/51/2oz shelled and peeled almonds, lightly crushed, cracked or chopped
2 handfuls of coarse fresh breadcrumbs
olive oil
2 heaped tablespoons mascarpone cheese


Roast the whole garlic heads on a dish in the oven at 230°C/450°F/gas 8 for about 30 minutes until soft. Separate the cloves and squeeze out the sweet insides. Add with the thyme at the start of Stage 3 of the basic risotto recipe. In a frying pan toast the almonds and breadcrumbs in a little olive oil until crisp and golden. Season with a little salt. Set to one side. Serve the risotto with a dollop of mascarpone on the top and sprinkle over the toasted almonds and breadcrumbs.

Serves 6


----------

